# Cheap and interesting drivers



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I sometimes buy cheap drivers if they strike me as interesting in some way - even if I have no idea how I'm going to use them. I recently added two of these TANG BAND W1-1070SE 1" "full range" drivers to a PE order for no reason other then they seemed interesting.

Well, my order came in and I must say these things are tiny. They could easily fit into a set of headphones. I had a little bit of time to mess around with them yesterday. I wired them up with electrical tape and a 47mF capactior (just in case) set them on their side and tried them out in my office (with no enclosure). They were by no means loud (1" cone and 81dB sensitivity - no kidding) and I was scared to give them any juice but I was actually impressed by the freqency range they had. I'm not saying they had a great range - just that I might believe the posted range and that alone is pretty neat (especially for $10 1" drivers). I look forward to testing them in-depth at some future point. The sound was suprisingly neutral too. I think it would be fun to make a mini line array out of these or pair them up with a cheap inefficent subwoofer as a woofer section. 

Does anyone else have odd drivers they have played around with with no plan?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Reckon what 100 of them in a cabinet would sound like ... :huh:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

ALong the same lines, I might try a line a array with the HiVi B3S. 3" full range driver for only $10/each. Oh, and it's one of the favorites from ZaphAudio.

I was thinking, 16 of those things on each side might be a fun project. Maybe throw in a tweeter (E.g., aluminum tweeter from Seas that's only $32) for the top end and you could have a relatively flat response from 20khz to maybe 40hz-60hz. Total cost would _only_ be ~$200/speaker.

JCD


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Reckon what 100 of them in a cabinet would sound like ... :huh:


Yeah - I wondered about putting 9 of them in a 3x3 series-parallel for desk top speakers. 

Here is a quick and (very) dirty frequency sweep. My window was open so I circles where the noise floor was.


----------

